

Google Image Search Shows More Information About Photos   - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-image-search-shows-more.html

======
alister
I'm not necessarily finding fault with Google, but I am disturbed that so much
invisible meta-data is being stored inside images.

It makes images trackable, and prevents anonymous speech and reporting unless
you are sufficiently tech-savvy to remove them. Even if you are tech-savvy,
how do you really know that you removed all hidden data? There's more just
Exif to worry about.

Hidden image data that I know about so far:

(1) Exif meta-data (Exchangeable image file format) which are things like
resolution and dates, but can include serial numbers as well. Here's a handy
list of cameras (usually high-end ones) that betray your privacy by embedding
a serial number:

<http://www.stolencamerafinder.com/listmodels>

(2) IPTC meta-data (International Press Telecommunications Council), though I
have yet to see a photo "in the wild" that uses it.

(3) XMP meta-data (Adobe Extensible Metadata Platform). This is added by
Photoshop for example. It's two long numbers (DocumentID and InstanceID) which
are different for each image.

(4) DRM and anti-counterfeiting stuff that might be added by image editing
tools. Many color copiers do this in the case of paper prints.

